# Anonimo AMG



## SkooterNB

I was wondering how many of these were made (one place I see 20, and another I see 30)... and if anybody has an extra one if they would like to donate it for 'charity.'


----------



## Escapement1

SkooterNB said:


> I was wondering how many of these were made (one place I see 20, and another I see 30)... and if anybody has an extra one if they would like to donate it for 'charity.'


:-d I doubt he'll donate it but one of our fellow bretheren has one, and the car to go with it. He should chime in soon...


----------



## SkooterNB

Did it come with a specific AMG? (I didn't get one with my E55 :rodekaart)



Escapement1 said:


> :-d I doubt he'll donate it but one of our fellow bretheren has one, and the car to go with it. He should chime in soon...


----------



## rsr911

Ok here is the scoop directly from Italy. I emailed 2 years ago when I got mine and here is what I was told.

When AMG decided to do a watch for their car line bids were sent out. Prototypes were made by Anonimo, Sinn, Panerai and IWC.
As we all know IWC won the contract and made the AMG series of watches.

Sinn made from what I was told 30 pieces. 
Panerai made I believe 25 or 30 watches.

Anonimo made 80 prototypes. They were all Chronoscopios.
50 are manual wind 30 are automatic actions. 50 watches were sent to AMG. Many were given to employees after the decision was made.
The rest roughly 30 were then released into the retail market.
I am sure some have been sold on the secondary market by AMG employees.

I wore mine when I went to visit the AMG factory in Affalterbach in 2007. They had never seen one before.

There is one currently on the bay in Australia for $3000.00
I have tracked as many of them as I can. I have seen a total of 7 ever offered for sale in the past 3 1/2 years. Mine, the one in Australia, 3 in Europe, one in CA formerly owned by a WUS forum member and one more that I know about. That is it.

The serial numbers are not consecutive on the AMG Chronoscopio. The faces were simply used randomly as the run of 150 Chronoscopios were made. This is how a rumour of 150 watches started.

Car 2002 AMG CLK55 - lowered on European springs and 18" AMG Monoblock II wheels








Anonimo AMG Chronoscopio


----------



## Escapement1

That surely is a sweet car brotha....:-!


----------



## kiwidj

rsr911 said:


>


Good looking watch. Great looking car...


----------



## jimyritz

Beautiful watch and beautiful car......

Mike


----------



## rsr911

Thanks guys!!:thanks


----------



## rsr911

*Affalterback 2007*

And for guys like me Mecca
The Black SLK is a Black Series race car.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Gosh... this forum is really scary. Italian LE Watches then now it's Super cars and so what's next ? Beautiful, gorgeous .... ....


----------



## SkooterNB

Hooray! Pictures! Alas, I can't find any of my E55 but I will try!

My first AMG imported directly from Germany, enjoying the Vegas sun during the world cup:









My MB watch:









My SLK 55 a couple years ago:


----------



## Escapement1

SkooterNB said:


> Hooray! Pictures! Alas, I can't find any of my E55 but I will try!
> 
> My first AMG imported directly from Germany, enjoying the Vegas sun during the world cup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MB watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SLK 55 a couple years ago:


E55!?!?!?!? Kudos Sir. The SLK 55 is awesome as well, but the E55 I would love to see. I drive a heavily modified 300C Hemi because it's based on the last gen E55 chassis, but I could afford it!


----------



## SkooterNB

Oh man, put up that Hemi!!! My dream is a 1970 Dodge Challenger 6-pack... I had one for a year probably 6 years ago, and I had to get rid of it because of the winters in MA, and I wasn't going to keep it in Vegas because it wouldn't get driven as much as it should have (even though it was a perfect car for that city).
I'll try and find the E55 pics! I had to get rid of her last year  (moved to NYC)


----------



## Escapement1

SkooterNB said:


> Oh man, put up that Hemi!!! My dream is a 1970 Dodge Challenger 6-pack... I had one for a year probably 6 years ago, and I had to get rid of it because of the winters in MA, and I wasn't going to keep it in Vegas because it wouldn't get driven as much as it should have (even though it was a perfect car for that city).
> I'll try and find the E55 pics! I had to get rid of her last year  (moved to NYC)


AHHHH not the E55, that's a serious sacrifice! I actually saw a flawless all original Challenger with the 340 HEMI outside a chinese joint after Church a month ago or so. Wow, she was absolutely perfect and all gleaming orange and whatnot. I love the new Challenger but refused to pay a premium over MSRP to have one. They'll be going for half what they cost soon enough, just like my 300C! Here are some pics of her. Since your a car guy here are a few of the details: Tein SS Coil-Overs with in-car valve adjustment via EDFC controller, Full Pedders Poly Bushings/adjustable joints, Hotchkis Swaybars, Corsa Exhaust, K&N intake, SuperChips programmer, hacked ESP/BAS system, hacked TCM module, custom carpets/pedals/console, full SRT-8 interior swap, Billet Grill/Pillar covers... and I forgot about a hundred other things here and there...


----------



## rsr911

Nooooo you had to sell the E55!!!!!


----------



## Escapement1

rsr911 said:


> Nooooo you had to sell the E55!!!!!


My thoughts exactly... Nooooooooooooooooooooo| Take my eyes but not the E55... I'll listen to the performance even blind...

Seriously though it must have been a privelege to own her. One day....


----------



## rsr911

Escapement1 said:


> My thoughts exactly... Nooooooooooooooooooooo| Take my eyes but not the E55... I'll listen to the performance even blind...
> 
> Seriously though it must have been a privelege to own her. One day....


The feal of 500+ supercharged horse power and torque under your right foot is sooooo intoxicating  !!!!!!!


----------



## SkooterNB

Loved it! I got the drive the SLR when it came out, which was pretty awesome, but the biggest rush was the SL65, with the biturbo v12. 860lbs torque, 700 horses. Just crazy.

Check this baby out, just got it in a MB newsletter:
http://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/#/futureModelsEclassCoupe/



rsr911 said:


> The feal of 500+ supercharged horse power and torque under your right foot is sooooo intoxicating  !!!!!!!


----------



## rsr911

A very good friend of mine from the AMG Private Lounge got to drive an SL65 Black last weekend. He says it is simply insane!!!!


----------



## SkooterNB

MAN! I hate being in the city, I miss my big toys! Well I'm gonna be back out in Vegas in two months... I'll borrow my friends sweet 1953 Lincoln Capri rat rod. 
The SL65 was perfect. They had everything right on that car. It was awesome because I got to drive one of the first in the US when it came out around 3-4 years ago; it had 13 miles on it.



rsr911 said:


> A very good friend of mine from the AMG Private Lounge got to drive an SL65 Black last weekend. He says it is simply insane!!!!


----------



## cpd c63

Thought I would bring this thread back to life with my somewhat new car and the fact that I plan on trying to acquire one of these watches


----------



## Firenze

Tricky sticker on your right rear window.


----------



## rsr911

Firenze said:


> Tricky sticker on your right rear window.


I have the same sticker on the left rear window of my CLK55. LOL!!!:-!


----------



## Firenze

rsr911 said:


> I have the same sticker on the left rear window of my CLK55. LOL!!!:-!


That is quite funny b-)


----------



## rsr911

We need to have Anonimo stickers made!! ;-):-!


----------



## cpd c63

Anonimo stickers would be awesome...I like them because 99% of people have no idea what the hell the logos stand for, hehe


----------



## Escapement1

cpd c63 said:


> Anonimo stickers would be awesome...I like them because 99% of people have no idea what the hell the logos stand for, hehe


Sick ride... sick... And I too would proudly place an Anonimo sticker on my vehicle... I know a place that could make them here, maybe if we all group up and get them made it wouldn't be too expensive:think:


----------



## Escapement1

cpd c63 said:


> Thought I would bring this thread back to life with my somewhat new car and the fact that I plan on trying to acquire one of these watches


And nice rubber! Are those the new Nitto Invo's? I am anxiously awaiting a set of them in 245/45/20 and 275/40/20 on a set of Jline SDM RL2 wheels for my baby... How do you like them?


----------



## rsr911

Escapement1 said:


> Sick ride... sick... And I too would proudly place an Anonimo sticker on my vehicle... I know a place that could make them here, maybe if we all group up and get them made it wouldn't be too expensive:think:


Working on it already - will let you know!:-!


----------



## Escapement1

rsr911 said:


> Working on it already - will let you know!:-!


Goooood man:-!


----------



## cpd c63

Escapement1 said:


> And nice rubber! Are those the new Nitto Invo's? I am anxiously awaiting a set of them in 245/45/20 and 275/40/20 on a set of Jline SDM RL2 wheels for my baby... How do you like them?


To be honest, I hate them...sorry to give you that news since you're awaiting a set, but the sidewalls are WAY TOO SOFT! The tires are really sticky, but the sidewall flexes way too much. I actually noticed a huge difference between the stock PZeros and these as far as body roll goes...I can't wait to get rid of them, haha...although I hope they last a while as tires are expensive!!!!


----------



## Phelan77

OT a bit here. Since Anonimo is an italian watch, does anybody know wheather they have any plans to tie up with an italian car manufacturer (eg Fiat, alfa romeo, ferrari)?

I would pull the plunger on an Anonimo Alfa Romeo watch in an instance to complement my bella

I know chopard did a watch for Alfas but somehow the watch doesn't sing to meo|


----------



## NWP627

Phelan77 said:


> OT a bit here. Since Anonimo is an italian watch, does anybody know wheather they have any plans to tie up with an italian car manufacturer (eg Fiat, alfa romeo, ferrari)?/QUOTE]
> 
> Anonimo had a tie-in with Shelby/Mustang not too long ago. I don't think it worked out very well.
> N


----------



## Firenze

Phelan77 said:


> OT a bit here. Since Anonimo is an italian watch, does anybody know wheather they have any plans to tie up with an italian car manufacturer (eg Fiat, alfa romeo, ferrari)?
> 
> I would pull the plunger on an Anonimo Alfa Romeo watch in an instance to complement my bella
> 
> I know chopard did a watch for Alfas but somehow the watch doesn't sing to meo|


Giuliano Mazzuoli has tied up with the Alfa for his new piece, Contagiri.


----------



## kimsoon

Hi,

There is still one AMG Cronoscopio manual wind (used) available in Singapore. It's in a shop, I didn't take the plunge because I don't own an AMG, ha ha. Owen will know what I'm talking about. PM me if you're interested.

kimsoon


----------



## midshipman01

Wow, I'm not usually into the VIP or Euro sedan modding, but those carbon wheels are insane. I had to double take when I saw the texture. Love it.


----------



## Phelan77

Very nice and unique watch BUT you need to spend a lot of mulas for said watch. RRP is about USD$23.5K. Buying it preowned in 2 years time is another matter though....


----------



## cpd c63

Woohoo!!!! Although I might put it up for trade...but it looks sweet on a Ted Su!!!!


----------



## rsr911

Excellent!!!! Welcome to a very exclusive club!!!
AMG Anonimo!!!


----------



## cpd c63

rsr911 said:


> Excellent!!!! Welcome to a very exclusive club!!!
> AMG Anonimo!!!


Thanks bud!


----------

